# Sound System for GP30?



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Does/did anyone make a sound system for the USA GP30 that works well with battery power? I can't seem to get Phoenix sound website to load, and I don't think I've ever seen a Sierra Soundtraxx board for a GP30, although they did make one for the GP38-2. I know the Soundtraxx boards are out of production, and are hard to come by as well. I'm trying to plan my next locomotive purchase, and would like to have a sound system in it like my other 3 locomotives (all Sierra boards).

Anyone have a good starting place to look?

Craig


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Phoenix site working for me and they do have a GP30 and that would be my recommendation. 

Greg


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Craig,
I purchased a Phoenix system for my GP30 last year from RLD Hobbies and will probably get another one later this year.
Hope this helps you.
Give them a call and see what they can do for you.
Cheers.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

If you are having problems with the Phoenix website, or trouble downloading sounds, give them a telephone call. THey are VERY helpful. They have straightened me out more times than I want to admit! 

Ed


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay thanks for the info. I tried accessing the site from home again http://www.phoenixsound.com/ and it didn't load again. Tried it at the library and it worked, so my ISP must be having problems with the page. Did Sierra ever make a board for this locomotive? 

Craig


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 11 May 2012 08:08 PM 
Did Sierra ever make a board for this locomotive? 

Craig 


Yes...


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 11 May 2012 09:51 PM 


Posted By bnsfconductor on 11 May 2012 08:08 PM 
Did Sierra ever make a board for this locomotive? 

Craig 


Yes... 
Ooh, so it could be possible to find a hidden source of old Sierra boards and get one. I'll have to ask around, and make some inquires about cost.  If not it's good to know that the Phoenix boards are still available.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig,
You mentioned battery power. What RC system are you using?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 19 May 2012 02:25 PM 
Craig,
You mentioned battery power. What RC system are you using?

The old RCS Elite system. I just got a 'new' used Elite system, and I might have a source for a Sierra board, and the interface for the RCS. I'm just looking around right now, as my wife told my my grad school graduation present can be a new locomotive.







I'm hoping I might be able to buy a used GP30 before then, but I'll see.


Craig


----------

